# Trevor Eckhart, La Times, Carrier IQ



## m0d3rndayhippie (Nov 23, 2011)

Just wanted to mention as a CT resident how blown away i am at this mans intelligence.....like this has likely been going on for years, possibly decades, and i highly doubt carrier iq is the only one out there with this data collection and etc. I also was just reading an article from the LA Times that was posted an hour ago, and Carrier IQ responded to their claims denying everything, and LA Times mentioned how they reached out to Treve multiple times to no response,,,,this guy is like a celeb.


----------

